# Vietnam Ranger??



## RUBSUMLOTION (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey everyone.
So my uncle fought in Vietnam. I think he was there somewhere in the years of '69 to '72. He says he was a LRRP Ranger medic and weapons/demolition specialist, however some of his stories seem kinda far fetched. My family recently found a few photos of him. A unit patch and some kind of emblem or badge is pretty visible but I can't identify them after a few hours of research. I know I'm in Ranger bat, but I'm a private and don't have the kind of pull to do a database search, even if there is one for pre 75th Rangers. So I figured I'd bring it here to you guys. Thanks.


----------



## J.S. (Oct 19, 2017)

He definitely has a CMB on his boonie cap so it's very likely that he was a combat medic. The patch is that of the Engineer Command Vietnam, so he was probably a medic assigned to a combat engineer unit.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2017)

One photo has an Engineer Co logo behind it.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 19, 2017)

He has a Big Red One Combat patch.


----------



## AWP (Oct 20, 2017)

This one was fun.

Third picture from the left, upper left. He appears to have the 18th Engineer Brigade patch on his pocket. 
Fourth from the left, the bottom black and white has the Engineer Command Vietnam combat patch.
Combat Service Identification Badges
Fifth from the left, it looks like the t-shirt says 39th Engineer Battalion.
From the 39th's alumni page, note that both the 18th and Engineer Command are represented in 1971.






My opinion based solely on the photos? Medic with the engineer units listed above, not a LRRP.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 20, 2017)

AWP said:


> This one was fun.
> 
> Third picture from the left, upper left. He appears to have the 18th Engineer Brigade patch on his pocket.
> Fourth from the left, the bottom black and white has the Engineer Command Vietnam combat patch.
> ...



The 2 centered RVN units displayed did in fact have Rangers assigned to them. MAC-V had BDQ (_Biet Dong Quan) _Ranger Advisors. The 23rd _Americal _Division had G Co (Ranger), 75th Infantry assigned to it. (LRRP's) There is a possibility he may have been attached at one time or another if his parent unit chopped assets to support various outfits. Doesn't make him a LRRP just by association, but a lot out there have stretched the truth (And still do) about their dossiers under this scenario.

One other unit I over looked was the Big Red One, which had I Co (Ranger), 75th Infantry assigned to it as well. (LRRP's)


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2017)

@AWP got us on the right track.

The patch on his right shoulder is the subdued _Army Engineer Command Vietnam 1971-1972. _

The patch represents the 18th Engineer Brigade which operated in I and II Corps (northern RVN) and the 20th Engineer Brigade operating in the  southern part of RVN in III and IV Corps. Both were deactivated in Sept 1971.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2017)

This is the patch on his right shoulder.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2017)

Centermass said:


> The 2 centered RVN units displayed did in fact have Rangers assigned to them. MAC-V had BDQ (_Biet Dong Quan) _Ranger Advisors. The 23rd _Americal _Division had G Co (Ranger), 75th Infantry assigned to it. (LRRP's) There is a possibility he may have been attached at one time or another if his parent unit chopped assets to support various outfits. Doesn't make him a LRRP just by association, but a lot out there have stretched the truth (And still do) about their dossiers under this scenario.
> 
> One other unit I over looked was the Big Red One, which had I Co (Ranger), 75th Infantry assigned to it as well. (LRRP's)




Ranger Advisors were officers, although some MAT and Advisory Teams had enlisted and NCO personnel. I don't know enough about Army organization, but I suppose he could've been attached as a medic.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I really appreciate all the help. I think I'm going to submit a request for his records. My father and I have been skeptical of some of his stories for a while now. So I think it's time we find out. I'll update this when I find out everything. Thanks again!


----------

